# Prabowo = Has the CIA fucked up again?



## Indofred (Jun 25, 2014)

Prabowo, mostly through very deep pockets, is a front runner in the Indonesian presidential election next month.
He was CIA trained and, as is usual with such people, seems to be implicated in mass murder, both in Tim tim and Jakarta, the latter concerning unanswered accusations about kidnapped and disappeared students.

He claims to be a Muslim, but his family are Christian so he might well be a KTP Muslim.
KTP is the identity card Indonesians must carry, and it states your religion. An identity card Muslim is someone who isn't really a Muslim but claims to be for gain of some sort.

He's nationalistic and there are many question marks over his history but he was also a prominent member of pro American groups, or at least was but he's banned from entry into the US at the moment. That little problem will likely go away if he wins the election.

aangirfan: CHOOSING THE NEXT PRESIDENT; MOSSAD, THE CIA AND THE SAUDIS

aangirfan: PRABOWO AND THE CIA

Will this blow up in America's face, as is common with CIA asset that gain power?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 26, 2014)

[QUOTE=Indofred;9329623

He claims to be a Muslim, but his family are Christian so he might well be a KTP Muslim.
KTP is the identity card Indonesians must carry, and it states your religion. An identity card Muslim is someone who isn't really a Muslim but claims to be for gain of some sort.


              Freddie lays a red flag over the fact that in shariah cesspits  the only 
              way to function is   BE A MUSLIM     (for the record ---"pancasila"  is simply 
              another name for the excrement of  CALIPHATE)

              In such cesspits----the typical libel is    "he ain't REALLY muslim"

                               well---actually he is----and has lived a life of barbarity to PROVE IT


----------



## Indofred (Jun 26, 2014)

If there's anyone in possession of a brain, not just stupid hatred, out there - I'd be interested in comments regarding this man's training in the United states.
Of course, the US right will want this to die as it shows America trained a possible war criminal.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 27, 2014)

Indofred said:


> If there's anyone in possession of a brain, not just stupid hatred, out there - I'd be interested in comments regarding this man's training in the United states.
> Of course, the US right will want this to die as it shows America trained a possible war criminal.




how does the fact that the jerk spent time in the USA   indicate that he was  
TRAINED TO BE A WAR CRIMINAL .....here?        You don't like him---don't vote 
for him.........what is your problem with him?       seem he kinda like ataturk---is 
that it?


----------



## Indofred (Jun 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > If there's anyone in possession of a brain, not just stupid hatred, out there - I'd be interested in comments regarding this man's training in the United states.
> ...



Where did I suggest he was trained to be a war criminal?
I said he was trained in America, at two major military training camps (and maybe with the CIA), and he is probably a war criminal.

I'm sorry you have to make things up in order to make your point.

That or you're far to stupid to read the links and gain any understanding from them. The reading age of the links is well over a three year old's standard; I'm sorry I can't find one with cartoons and brightly coloured, large size words.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 27, 2014)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



try again  Freddie-----you have CLEARLY stated that the USA will try to DISTANCE itself from the 
fact that he was in the USA----simply because he is a suspected war criminal and he was "TRAINED 
in THE USA"       do not be ashamed -------it is not your fault that you are what you are------you fell 
into a cesspit


----------



## Indofred (Jul 6, 2014)

Prabowo Campaign Calls US Journalist?s Comments ?Inappropriate? and ?Not Credible? | The Jakarta Globe



> Nairn, a freelance journalist, has published comments from an off-the-record interview in 2001 with Prabowo, who at the time was nascent in his political career. Nairn, in a meeting with local media in Jakarta on Tuesday, *claimed that Prabowo would serve the interests of the United States* should he be elected president of Indonesia. He also wrote on his blog, of which Prabowo told him at the time, *that Indonesia wasn&#8217;t ready for democracy*. Nairn covered Suharto during his New Order era, and he was witness to killings in East Timor in the early 1990s.



Old secrets are coming out but, as we now know, Prabowo is unlikely to serve the United states, and far more likely to turn Indonesia back into a dictatorship and allow militant Islam a say in what happens.

The US military trained, probably CIA recruited bastard, could still win, possibly creating a very anti US government in Indonesia.

Let's hope not.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 6, 2014)

Behind Prabowo's campaign to become Indonesia's president, a questionable crew | Reuters



> Prabowo also caused a flutter last week with comments that suggested to some analysts that he may try to turn the clock back on Indonesia's transition to a full democracy after Suharto's three decades of autocratic rule.
> 
> "There are many things (from the West) that we implement, that we imitate, out of our own simplicity," he said at a seminar in Jakarta. "*It turns out that these things aren&#8217;t appropriate for our culture. But it&#8217;s already a fact. For example, direct (presidential) elections*."


----------



## Crystalclear (Jul 6, 2014)

Indofred said:


> If there's anyone in possession of a brain, not just stupid hatred, out there - I'd be interested in comments regarding this man's training in the United states.
> Of course, the US right will want this to die as it shows America trained a possible war criminal.




That wouldn't be the first time. The CIA has already trained war criminals. 
(They supported all kinds of dicators around the world and funded the Muslim groups who are now terrorizing the Middle East.)


----------



## Indofred (Jul 9, 2014)

The election is over, counting is in progress.
Most exit polls, show Joko as the likely winner, but just 4 points in the lead.
The vast majority see Joko as the next president, including the international financial markets.

Both have claimed victory.
Worryingly, even though the vast majority see Joko as the likely winner, Prabowo claims he has a mandate.
That little detail suggests he will be a problem if he turns out to be second, a very likely event.

On the bright side; the military have made clear he was sacked, and they don't want to know him.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 23, 2014)

The latest news from Indonesia.
The ex CIA asset is refusing to accept the election result, claiming massive fraud, saying he's taking the thing through the constitutional courts.
Even if they accept his argument and award ALL the contested areas with 100% vote to him, there still aren't enough votes to give him a win.
His team manager has been replaced by the general that murdered the Australian journalists, and they're wanting the incumbent president to remain in power, illegally, for a further year, to be followed by a new election.
The man's a fucking nut case.

However, he's a dangerous bastard, courting Islamic extremists and other assorted evil sods, in an attempt to create an army.


----------



## billdad19912114 (Jul 23, 2014)

Islamic extremist keep to many secrets and I am their true god, they don't want me to have the people as property to start a successful organization, they dishonor god their not extremist in the service and the CIA has no police to help me or them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Indofred said:


> The latest news from Indonesia.
> The ex CIA asset is refusing to accept the election result, claiming massive fraud, saying he's taking the thing through the constitutional courts.
> Even if they accept his argument and award ALL the contested areas with 100% vote to him, there still aren't enough votes to give him a win.
> His team manager has been replaced by the general that murdered the Australian journalists, and they're wanting the incumbent president to remain in power, illegally, for a further year, to be followed by a new election.
> ...



Still blaming the CIA  for the filth which is Indonesia?      --------that is---TheZionistControlledCia  <<<
    I learned that word long long ago-------from persons who explained all that stinks in Pakistan 
    as being the work of------see above


----------



## Indofred (Jul 23, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > The latest news from Indonesia.
> ...



Another idiotic post.
If you have nothing positive to add regarding this, fuck off.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 26, 2014)

Indonesia's Prabowo files challenge to election result - Channel NewsAsia



> Supporters outside the court held banners demanding a revote and vowing "revolution" if his challenge fails. "We won't let this country be led by the other camp. They will allow foreign intervention and communism," one protester shouted to supporters, echoing comments made by Prabowo and his spokesmen during the campaign period.



A potentially very nasty situation, where an ultra right wing mass murderers looks a lot like he might try to take the country by force.
How does America respond?

Indonesian Air Force Receives Three F-16 Jets From US | The Jakarta Globe



> Jakarta. The Indonesian Air Force took delivery on Friday of three F-16 fast jets from the US government at Magetan air base, East Java, state media reported.
> 
> The three F-16 fighters are part of the &#8220;Peace Bima Sena II&#8221; project.
> 
> &#8220;The three F-16 jets ares part of the 24 F-16s which will be delivered by the US government gradually,&#8221; chief of the Indonesian Air Force Operation Command, Air Marshal Abdul Muis, said as quoted by the state-run Antara news agency on Friday.



They supply arms.

One hopes either common sense will win the day or, in the event of armed conflict, the extremists will get a serious fuck off tablet, but why doesn't America delay the delivery until we know the CIA trained mass murderers is out of the picture?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 26, 2014)

who said Indonesians   do not have a sense of humor----the only way they can admit 
that their own filth is filth------is by blaming the fact of their very own shit-----on 
-----THE ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA        I am actually familiar with this aspect of 
ummah humor------I first learned about  the Zionist controlled CIA ----more than 40 years 
ago---a bit after I first heard the term Zionist controlled CIA-----one of the lumps of scum 
presidents of  Pakistan went down in an airplane crash-----what caused the crash??----
easy      MOSSAD   (with cia help)


----------



## Indofred (Jul 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> who said Indonesians   do not have a sense of humor----the only way they can admit
> that their own filth is filth------is by blaming the fact of their very own shit-----on
> -----THE ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA        I am actually familiar with this aspect of
> ummah humor------I first learned about  the Zionist controlled CIA ----more than 40 years
> ...



You really are a hate filled fucking idiot.
You're totally unable to comment on any subject with spouting hate filled crap, but have absolutely nothing of interest or substance to add.

Seriously, fuck off.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2014)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > who said Indonesians   do not have a sense of humor----the only way they can admit
> ...



be not shy------you should be DELIGHTED-----that a whole country of  "persons"----to wit  PAKISTAN---
endorses your belief that all things evil    EMANATED  from     THE ZIONIST CONTROLLED WEST

LOL    but I do enjoy the fact that  you guys like to claim---"we are SOOO stupid-----that 
just getting some technical training with  the wicked  americans   CAN RUIN A MUSLIM FOREVER


----------



## Indofred (Jul 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Sadly, you're far too fucking stupid to realise, Prabowo is a Christian, from a Christian family, pretending to be a Muslim.
Perhaps you could find a doctor with experience in treating fucking idiot syndrome.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2014)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



try again-----and try to remember-----I learned about islam from muslims from south east asia----
ie people who claim to be from families which converted to the filth from all kinds of 
religions in fairly recent times------the man is a muslim-----according to Islamic law---
conversion to the filth renders a person  MUSLIM FOREVER------even a convert risks execution 
if he  CHANGES HIS MIND ---------I know lots of doctors----virtually all of them are 
muslims-----and are,  themselves,   victims of fucking idiot syndrome------Keep in mind---
I learned about islam from muslim doctors.       Malik Nidal Hassan  is  a MUSLIM 
doctor-------I was not surprised at his noble   FOR ALLAH----action at Fort Hood


----------



## Indofred (Jul 27, 2014)

So much hate.

It's really very sad.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2014)

Indofred said:


> So much hate.
> 
> It's really very sad.



so true-----the hatred expressed by fucking south eastern muslims is very sad----in fact so is the 
terrorism enacted by fucking  south east muslims-----murdering dogs that they are


----------



## Indofred (Jul 28, 2014)

To keep the thread up to date.
Prabowo's supporters are talking of revolution if they lose their court case, intent on a witch hunt of foreigners and communists.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 6, 2014)

Prabowo, racist scumbag, is now God.

http://www.merdeka.com/peristiwa/pendukung-yang-sebut-prabowo-titisan-allah-lulusan-s3-ugm.html



> Merdeka.com - Women who gave speeches that mention Prabowo as the incarnation of God



The fucking idiots.


----------



## NLT (Aug 6, 2014)

Any country that requires you to carry a card that states your religion is one fucked up country...let me guess controlled by muslims right?


----------



## Indofred (Aug 6, 2014)

NLT said:


> Any country that requires you to carry a card that states your religion is one fucked up country...let me guess controlled by muslims right?



Is it the ?dark ages? that Israeli identity cards force citizens to declare religion? | Mondoweiss



> I told her that Israel requires citizens to list both their "nationality" and religion on identity card (in the case of Jews,



I assume you'll be condemning Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 6, 2014)

Indofred said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Any country that requires you to carry a card that states your religion is one fucked up country...let me guess controlled by muslims right?
> ...




unlike the shariah cesspit  Indonesia------Israel does not generate a list of 
"LEGAL RELIGIONS"       For those who do not know-------in shariah law---each person 
is REQUIRED  to   adhere to ------a religion ACCEPTABLE  to  Islamic rule.   Early on---
the only religions allowed under the stink and filth of shariah law-----were  MONOTHEISTIC
religions,  especially Christianity and Judaism-----GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST   
based on murder, pillage, rape and oppression and  MOST OF ALL EXPLOITATION-----it became necessary to allow non monotheistic peoples to live and pay JIZYA  ------in the Moghul empire 
HINDUS  became eligible for exploitation and enslavement in Islamic law.    Early on even 
Zoroastrians----were ok for dhimmia-----and payment of Jizyq----somewhere along the line---
that easement was dropped in the filth of  IRANIAN shariah

In the shariah cesspit  Indonesia-----Judaism is NOT a legal religion----Hinduism is, 
Christianity is----and I believe that Confuscianism is        Shariah is adaptable to the 
economic realities


----------



## Indofred (Sep 29, 2014)

Prabowo s Coalition Proposes Presidential Election to be Revoked National Tempo.Co Indonesian News Portal

*T*


> *EMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - After eliminating the direct local election, the Merah Putih Coalition comes up with another discourse to return presidential election to the People’s Council (MPR). Secretary General of the National Mandate Party (PAN) Herman Kadir said that presidential election has torn apart the society.
> “If direct presidential election only causes a stir in the society, I think it should be revoked,” said Herman.



Lost the election, and lost a lot of support because of his stupid antics, Prabowo is now going for a power grab by voting changes to the law that would return Indonesia to the US backed Surharto dictatorship except, as is so often the case with US trained dictators, this one is anti western and courting the extremist Muslim element in order to consolidate his hold on power.
If he grabs power, he may well allow the extremists a base to train for attacks on America as a reward for supporting him as dictator.
It's looking more and more as if America's foreign policy of training total bastards is about to fuck up again.


----------

